# New black bathroom floor - NOW WHAT?



## mizi (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm trying to update my bathroom as cheap as possible. I layed down a nice black vinyl with a sort of marble look. Nice and shiny. I have a long black counter with two goldish yellow sinks and a long white cabinet (nice shape). The sinks I don't want to replace. The tub is the same color. I replaced the toilet (white). I have 3 inch tiles going up about 4 feet from the floor and the tile is all white with splashes of that goldish yellow like the sinks and tub. I don't want to change that either. NOW WHAT? I need to paint the top half of the walls above the tiles. No clue on what color will match the white and black and gold tones. I really need to change the curtains (one window), accessories and shower curtain. Then I figure I'm done and made my 70's bathroom more modern without too much expense. I need lots of ideas. Any takers?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

mizi said:


> ... NOW WHAT? I need to paint the top half of the walls above the tiles. No clue on what color will match the white and black and gold tones.


Maybe a lighter shade of the yellow(gold)?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

White walls will work with anything and brighten the room up. USe a bath paint.


----------



## Maulds (Nov 22, 2007)

If you want a more modern look update the light fixtures too.


----------



## provideurself (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd go for a white paint in the walls to successfully bring everything together and still make you're other pieces in the bathroom stand out. It will also provide a good backdrop for any ornaments and accessories you decide to add later on.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmm.... Grey goes with everything


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Pick a damn color. Paint is cheap if you don't like it, it's easy and cheap enough to change. But if you really want to "update" don't go with white, eggshell or beige, or any other neutral or "safe" color.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're picking new curtains and shower curtain, buy them first then select a colour from a shade card. Buy a sample pot, paint a sample on the wall and see. Easy.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 27, 2007)

whoops. my email address is showing !


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

You could also go dark:









I've found that I really like the depth it gives a room, especially only on one wall or a segment.

Just a thought.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

JDuc said:


> You could also go dark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JDuc is this a photo of your foreclosure home?

(JDuc-My husband and I just recently bought our first house...a foreclosure...and a 3 car garage! It's just perfect, don't think we could have asked for anything better.)


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. When we moved in, it was nothing but white...like a hospital...ick!


----------

